# Mini Lion



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

$211   later and Diesel finally gets his Lion-Cut. He threw another biting fit at the groomers so he went next door to the vets to be sedated and groomed.

Not too happy about the price at all but I love my little lion 


































Before


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

He looks great 

How often does he get his lion cut? Just during the summer? 

My cat hates when I go after her with scissors. I'm not surprised he needed to be sedated!


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

usually twice a year. again in late july/early august. probably only once a year now that it's going to be $200 instead of $70  theres a place in coquitlam where the owner lets me sit at the grooming table and hold him while she grooms so I'll try that next time. 

He used to have no problems getting groomed but I guess he's gotten smart now.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

its better than the mullet lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

There's a place in Richmond called Christines I think, that's where i use to take my cats! They don't sedate them cuz they don't really agree since it's medication that you're pumping in to ur furry friend, and they do allow you to help hold em down! I think they were around $60-$70 as well, they're one of the most well known cat groomers in richmond


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> There's a place in Richmond called Christines I think, that's where i use to take my cats! They don't sedate them cuz they don't really agree since it's medication that you're pumping in to ur furry friend, and they do allow you to help hold em down! I think they were around $60-$70 as well, they're one of the most well known cat groomers in richmond


The thought of sedating an animal for grooming seems REALLY iffy to me. For one thing I know that the anaesthesia procedure dogs & cats undergo for dental cleanings becomes increasingly risky with age, so I would be pretty wary of sedating my pet for something as trivial as grooming.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

its not that trivial when your cat needs to be groomed for medical purposes. i think they just gave him some pills to knock him out a bit then they gave him a pill to wake him up because it was late in the day. he wouldn't let them get near him with the shavers, biting, scratching and panting hard due to stress. 

im very against giving any sort of mediction anless absoluty nessisary but I had no choice.. he has an insane amount of fur and did you see what he looked like before with his half groomed mullet cut? theres no way i could leave him like that. He won't be getting sedated again for grooming though.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

There's no need to "groom" the cat. He's quite comfy in his insane amount of fur. A good combing or brushing to keep him free of mats and he'd be a happy kitty.


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

wow your cat does not look to happy! but i'm sure he'll feel much better in the summer heat


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

He will be happy he had the cut once the long, hot days of summer arrive. Plus, if he fluffs up his mane a bit, he will be king of the neighbourhood. Maybe even the coyotes will give him some respect.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> There's no need to "groom" the cat. He's quite comfy in his insane amount of fur. A good combing or brushing to keep him free of mats and he'd be a happy kitty.


I think its nesessary when a cat won't leave behind the couch or under the bed untill the sun goes down because its so hot . As soon as he gets shaved he becomes a totally different and normal cat and hes his most happy and affectionate. I think its also a relief for him to not have to tend to all that fur anymore. He spends so much time grooming it all I think he just gets sick of it. IMO just by judging how different he behaves it would be cruel of me to leave his fur on in the summer 

Already he seems SOSOSO happy to have it gone


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeh I doubt that cat will let Kaisa anywhere near it with a brush at this point and grooming is probably the only solution to mats, tangles, overheating in summer, etc.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Yeh I doubt that cat will let Kaisa anywhere near it with a brush at this point and grooming is probably the only solution to mats, tangles, overheating in summer, etc.


lol the only way I can brush him is if i let him clamp down on my wrist as hard as he can with his teeth, then i still have to fight with his claws. It's pretty impossible to groom him


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, poor Diesel  He looks better now though! How old is he? Maybe he's just getting grumpy with age... My kitty just turned 10 and he's been getting more grumpy/bitey than usual.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I don't see any reason other then if it is so matted that there is no other way. Cats have natural oils and the fur keeps them cool in the summer and warm in the winter. That is why they shed in the usmmer to get rid of the excuse fur or grow more in the winter. Shaving your cat is probably not a good way to get rid of its excess fur; your cat could get skin problems and skin infections and its gives ticks and fleas and easier way to the body. If you want to get rid of excess fur the best thing you could do is brush your cat with a wire brush if it is long hair, or a rubber or wire brush if it is short haired, and brush your cat everday; it will also give your cat love and attention. The only other reason is the mats are so bad the skin is starting to die. If you have a long haired cat and you don't brush it enough then maybe you shouldn't have a long haired cat. I have a ragdoll and if you touch her you are covered in white hair, but I just buy way more tape then usual now. Some cats fur takes so long to grow back. Ever think if you shave it it might never grow back? I know on humans sometimes if you shave a curtain area, it wont grow back. I know first hand on that one and it sucks. Wish it was a different part. LOL*


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

lol wow thanks for making me sound like a cruel pet owner for doing something my cat loves to have??

If his "natural oils" worked so well in keeping him cool why would he seek to be under the bed or behind the couch in the shade breathing very heavily until the sun goes down?? Then as soon as he gets shaved he is prancing and running around the house like he feels like a million bucks. Wouldn't it be cruel of me to make him suffer when obviosuly he is uncomfortable with all that fur?

Hes indoor only so no risk for ticks or fleas or sun burns from the sun. The only place he gets matts is on his neck( i cut them out when hes sleeping) He spends so much time and effort grooming himself he doesn't get them on his tummy or back. 

Maybe I shouldn't have a long hair cat?? lol I would be more than happy to brush him 3 or more times a day if only he would let me .Also I had no idea he would have this much fur. I took him from a crack-house in Surrey when he was 3-4 weeks and dieing and nursed him back to health. He'll be 3 in August so its not like he's a senior in his final years.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

as long as the pussy is happy its all good!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> The thought of sedating an animal for grooming seems REALLY iffy to me. For one thing I know that the anaesthesia procedure dogs & cats undergo for dental cleanings becomes increasingly risky with age, so I would be pretty wary of sedating my pet for something as trivial as grooming.


 i'm actually agreeing to no sedation! that's why i recommended it!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

my cats suffer from the heat and being strictly indoor they cant bury themselves in amongst the cool grass and trees and breeze like the outdoor cats around here.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to add that sedation and anaesthesia are very different things, most vets use good old benadryl for sedating animals prior to anesthesia. I think some people are confusing full putting cat under with the sedation she is reffering to. Even the sleepy pill then wake up shot is shorter acting and far less risky than putting an animal out. 

Deisel appears to have a double coat, selectively bred so, far beyond his capacity to groom himself. Just because "cats" should be able to moderate their own body heat doesnt mean we have not selectively bred that option out of some such as hers for the appearance.

SHD (short hair domestics) are far better equipped to both to groom themselves and find relief from heat. 

I like his lion cut, Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

He looks like such a cutie, although I am not to sure about the hair all the way up the leg. You should give him pom poms like a poodle. I'm am soo lucky both my cats have short hair (Cause theres is bad enough) He must feel so soft after a shave. Both times my ferret had to have surgery I just love the way the hair feels when it starts growing back.

Everyone is entitled to there opinion, as well as entitled to raise there pets or children for that matter in any way they feel is best for them, I am sure as a pet owner She knows her cat better than any of us do.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Just seems like for most cats it is hard on them. Since people have bred the crap out of animals these days maybe all we read isn't up to date. We were always told that cats should have at least 1 litter, well we now know that is not true. I was just trying to state information I have read. You see so many things that just aren't right on Craig's list. Take for instance all the people selling kitten's at 6 weeks. I am strong on the fact that you shouldn't allow it. They need at least 8 weeks if not more. Like with your cat it depends on so many factors. If you have been doing it for a long time and it helps, then that works for your cat. If you know all the information of good and bad that it can do, then it's fine. Sometimes we do things and find out it isn't the best thing to do and we learn from that. If you have learned it is great for him/her, there you go. People just don't seem to educate themselves on things before they do them, you must have then. That is good. I grew up with very long haired cats and it was a HUGE no no to cut off to much hair. You seem like you love your cat and are doing what works for it. At least you take the time and care to do it. Good on you. They are family to some of us and other people they are just possessions.*


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

i only get him shaved for his own comfort. i researched it and consulted with my vet before started doing it. It's no life for him to live behind the couch all summer breathing heavily in obvious discomfort. this cat means everything to me, I only want him to be happy. if he hid for days after getting shaved and hated it, I wouldn't do it but it's quite the opposite 

Tell me this does not look like a happy and relieved cat. (his mane is messed up from when they had to shave his neck the other week to draw blood when he got sick)


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I can't stop laughing at low he looks. It is just funny to me. Have you ever heard of freezing water bottles for him? Might have to put them on a towel. Happy or not, he just looks funny. My friend has a cat that looks like him and seeing yours just makes me laugh. Thanks for that. If your vet said go for it they would be the ones to know.*


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

LMAO!!!
That cracks me up Kaisa!!
My furry nightmare would be a mess but ya got me thinkin' LOL. 
Having been by your place before I'd just like to put in a good word & say that from what I have seen all your animals fishy & non fishy seem very well cared for & loved. 
Cheers!!!


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

he looks cuter in the coat


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

He looks way happier than THIS cat








But then that cat may have always looked that unimpressed.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

nonsans said:


> he looks cuter in the coat


yeah i know he looks silly with his hair cut and people think he's ugly but i'd rather have a silly looking happy cat rather than a sad and depressed cat


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I am sorry I didn't read the rest of the thread but....

Is your cat an indoor-only cat? If not, please be careful because with his hair clipped so short, he is at risk of getting sun burnt.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe Kaisa said he was strictly a indoor cat so no tanning for him 

Those last few photos are hilarious.


----------

